# Non-basket Gift Basket Ideas



## sudsy_kiwi (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm putting together some Mothers' Day themed gift packs for some co-workers, but am thinking I want to do something other than baskets.  Does anyone have any suggestions for cool alternatives?  Maybe you've seen or received something in the past that you could share?

And without sounding too much of a Scrooge, I'd like to keep cost down as much as possible.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 10, 2016)

Walmart carries cheap little clear travel bags. They usually have empty bottles in them. If I remember, they're just a couple bucks each.

I also found these. Not sure how big you want, but they have a couple different sizes
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...-vinyl-and-beige-bag-with-quilted-sponge.html


----------



## KristaY (Apr 10, 2016)

When I give a gift "basket" to friends/family I always try to find something useful and practical. Why waste money on a goofy basket that will end up cluttering a closet or tossed in the trash, right? For my sister's birthday I found a long, skinny woven basket type thing that's perfect to hold mail, car keys, etc that fits on her entryway table. For my other sis I put all the body goodies into small garment bags, the type you use for delicate lingerie in the washer. Another time I put stuff into a recipe box. Yet another time I put stuff into a clear travel file holder (my sis spends a lot of time in her car for work). What about finding a nifty soap dish, put the stuff on top of that then into a cello bag? I usually try to think outside "the basket", so to speak, lol.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 10, 2016)

Something like this?

http://www.nashvillewraps.com/basket-supplies/gift-basket-supplies/sku-bbls.html
http://www.nashvillewraps.com/basket-supplies/gable-gift-boxes/sku-ptgb.html


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 10, 2016)

I give friends and family soap etc in reusable small paper bags with handles like this 30-50c each depending where you buy them: 
http://www.papermart.com/candy-packaging/id=20495-INDEX#catid43282
Or you might like this selection: go to home and search for non- food safe bags for tons of other ideas. 
http://www.papermart.com/colored-tint-kraft-shopping-bags/id=4320?SearchItemNumber=1422030Pq


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 10, 2016)

When I gift my family with my soaps and such, I use decorative bags with ribbon handles that I find at Hobby Lobby, like this: http://www.hobbylobby.com/Party-Bak...t-Gift-Bag-with-Black-Floral-Design/p/GW75041 They have a nice selection of different sizes with different designs on them. Many times they are sold in packs of 5, which comes in handy, and they can be re-used by the recipient for gift-giving of their own. 


IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 10, 2016)

For Christmas "baskets", I've used photo boxes from Micheals. They come in a bunch of designs.

http://www.michaels.com/decorative-photo-box-by-recollections/10288554.html#q=photo+box&start=16


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 10, 2016)

These are off the Internet not mine, but I like wrapping in cloth, hankies, bath towels, hand cloths etc.


----------



## Susie (Apr 11, 2016)

If you are giving soap, grab some of those suction cup baskets from Walmart or Target.  A pretty towel can serve as wrapping paper.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 11, 2016)

Little crates or buckets are cute too. Or attractive bowls.


----------



## TBandCW (Apr 13, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://www.nashvillewraps.com/basket-supplies/gift-basket-supplies/sku-bbls.html
> http://www.nashvillewraps.com/basket-supplies/gable-gift-boxes/sku-ptgb.html



Very cool!  I can't believe I've never noticed these before!


----------



## Muskette (Apr 13, 2016)

Nature's Garden has these clear vinyl zippered bags that come with a quilted sponge. They're only 50 cents each, and I love them because they require no further bag or wrapping:
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...-vinyl-and-beige-bag-with-quilted-sponge.html


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 13, 2016)

Check out the Dollar Tree. I got some cute metal buckets for $1. Also they have theses tubes meant for holding a bottle of wine. Inside diameter is about 2.75. I know that b/c a round bar of soap fits perfectly in there!


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 13, 2016)

I usually have some of these when I do a craft fair. http://www.nashvillewraps.com/take-...e-dots-chinese-take-out-boxes/sku-1181wd.html I line them with colored tissue, and they will fit two or three bars of soap. For a gift "basket",  you could probably fit something like a soap, a solid lotion bar, and a lip balm. They look really cute when they're dressed up like this, http://www.favorstudio.com/polka-dot-chinese-take-out-boxes.aspx or this http://www.favorstudio.com/white-chinese-takeout-boxes.aspx


----------



## paillo (Apr 13, 2016)

Takeout containers, I second that idea. They come in all kinds of sizes and colors and are great with a bow or other dressings. I get tempted to put too much into containers, and these are really nice for a 'just right' mix of soaps, bath salts, candle, scrubbie, pretty washcloth, pumice, whatever suits your fancy to fill it full enough


----------

